# Solved: VERY simple question - installing Norton on Netbook



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the answer is simple but just to check ...if I buy a retail CD 3 PC Norton Internet Security license - assume I can instal on 2 laptops via CD and one netbook via download ? I will just use the CD key when activating the download...right ? (Apologies for the dumb question but the Norton site doesn't make it clear).


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You would have to read the license. I prefer not to use Norton. Lost of free alternatives.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Preferred free alternative (and any particular reason not to use Norton .... I know that every time I mention it I get "objections" to its use) ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why did you buy it if you don't want to use it? 

I don't know of a way to download anything. You need to either use an external CD drive or network the computers and share one of the other computer's drives over the network.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Norton - many love it and will use nothing else.
Others will say - it uses too many system resources and slows down the Pc.
But it's down to what we like or do not.
Or what we have used and now say - I'd rather use something else.

[Not sure if any of the above helped  ]


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Double Helix - sorry, but I simply don't understand your comment "Why did you buy it if you don't want to use it?". My question is simple - and I haven't bought anything yet ,,,if I had, maybe I wouldn't be asking.......note that I said *"...if I buy *a retail CD 3 PC Norton Internet Security license ............."

I simply don't want to buy a retail CD 3 license copy (currently available here in UK from several retailers at more than 50% off list) only to find I cannot instal it on the netbook.

All Norton products are available direct from the Norton web as downloads...........but if you don't use them - fair enough.

I knew as soon as I posted the question that most of the replies would tell me not to use Norton,

I will ask a retailer tomorrow ...but as the packaging photos on web suggest the product works on PC and netbook I think I know the answer. All I was trying to find out was whether anyone else on this forum (which I have found extremely useful in the past) has done exactly what I want to do (load onto 2 laptops from CD and download with the same key from Norton web onto netbook). If nobody has done it - fair enough. If the majority prefer not to use Norton - fair enough - in the past I have used it on other machines without problem. You pays your money (or not) and takes your choice.

What I never do is to auto renew a Norton license by subscription - that is always more expensive than buying a new copy (this is the firrst time I have had the need to use it on multiple machines - hence the dumb question).

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

MCROZ said:


> Preferred free alternative (and any particular reason not to use Norton .... I know that every time I mention it I get "objections" to its use) ?


Maybe this post was misunderstood ...I was asking the previous poster what their preferred free alternative was ....
I should have been clearer ...I think others missed the* "?" *at the end


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Download the trial on each computer then enter the code you bought.
Don't need a CD Drive then
Below is the link for the trial
http://download.cnet.com/Norton-Internet-Security-2010/3000-18510_4-10592551.html

Don't let all these people say that the new Norton stuff is a resource hog as they are going off of what Norton used to be pre 2008 which I will agree was Horrible.
The new stuff is very good you wont go wrong.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very simple answer for a very simple question: Get something else...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've used Norton Internet Security for over a year. I've never downloaded any bit of it. I have an external CD drive, and I've shared my desktop's CD drive over the network to install software on my netbook. 

Norton Internet Security 2009 and 2010 both have had great reviews. Some people simply dislike all Norton products based on past experiences years ago. I trust unbiased reviews instead.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi MCROZ,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

If you purchase a 3 license Norton product, you can indeed install it onto a netbook. You will use the same Activation Key for all 3 installations.

Since your netbook does not contain an optical drive, simply click on the link below and then choose the "Download" button under the product to which you have purchased a license. This will download the latest installer for you.

Download the latest installer for your Norton product

Please let me know if you need additional assistance and I would be happy to help.

Thanks,
Mike



MCROZ said:


> Double Helix - sorry, but I simply don't understand your comment "Why did you buy it if you don't want to use it?". My question is simple - and I haven't bought anything yet ,,,if I had, maybe I wouldn't be asking.......note that I said *"...if I buy *a retail CD 3 PC Norton Internet Security license ............."
> 
> I simply don't want to buy a retail CD 3 license copy (currently available here in UK from several retailers at more than 50% off list) only to find I cannot instal it on the netbook.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Michael York said:


> Hi MCROZ,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike - VERY much for this answer - whic is exactly what I was hoping to get - rather than endless messages to buy something else. In fact I purchased the 3 license Internert Security 2010 CD version today and worked out from the documentation that - as I thought (and contrary to what the "expert" in PC World told me - but that's no surprise) - I could either download or instal from CD using the same key.

Thanks again - I have used Norton for a number of years without problems and have purchased the version with Norton Utilities bundled - so a good deal in my opinion.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi MCROZ's,

Thanks for the update and I'm glad I was able to help you out with getting Norton installed on your Netbook.

Take care,
Mike


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

Michael York said:


> Hi MCROZ's,
> 
> Thanks for the update and I'm glad I was able to help you out with getting Norton installed on your Netbook.
> 
> ...


Michael - just a quick question. I have successfully installed Internet Security and Norton Utilities from CD (on laptop) and download (on Netbook) - something odd has occurred on the laptop - I don't seem to be able to open Utilities from the desktop icon - I get a windows message "user account control - do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this cvomputer..." (I am also running MS Security essentials). When I say "yes" - nothing happens - although I can open Utilities from the "hidden icons" section in WIN 7. It also occasionally asks me whether I want to run a Utilties "scan". I don't think this is happening on the netbook (WIN XP). I can run Utilties by opening from the "hidden icons" but it seems something under WIN 7 isn't quite right ?

Martin


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Martin,

I am not sure what you are referring to when you say you are unable to "open utilities from the desktop icon." Are you saying you cannot run Norton Internet Security from this shortcut? If that is the case, I would suggest that you delete the shortcut and create a new one. You can always launch Norton Internet Security via the Start menu or the by right-clicking on the Norton icon in the system tray.

The one problem I can see here is that you have Microsoft Security Essentials at the same time as Norton Internet Security 2010. You need to remove Microsoft Essentials from your system, as having more than one real-time security application can cause software conflicts and also leave your computer vulnerable to infection. After you remove Microsoft Security Essentials, restart your computer, open Norton Internet Security and manually run LiveUpdate to ensure you have the latest updates applied. The Windows Security Center should then indicate that Norton Internet Security is providing protection for your computer.

Thank you,
Mike



MCROZ said:


> Michael - just a quick question. I have successfully installed Internet Security and Norton Utilities from CD (on laptop) and download (on Netbook) - something odd has occurred on the laptop - I don't seem to be able to open Utilities from the desktop icon - I get a windows message "user account control - do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this cvomputer..." (I am also running MS Security essentials). When I say "yes" - nothing happens - although I can open Utilities from the "hidden icons" section in WIN 7. It also occasionally asks me whether I want to run a Utilties "scan". I don't think this is happening on the netbook (WIN XP). I can run Utilties by opening from the "hidden icons" but it seems something under WIN 7 isn't quite right ?
> 
> Martin


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

No problem with Norton Internet Security Mike - the "problem" is in starting Norton Utilities - which came as a package (on separate CD of course) with Internet Security.
I take your point about running Norton with MS Security Essentials, however, and will remove the MS program to avoid conflicts. I am able to start and run Norton Utilites from the WIN 7 "hidden icons tray so no major problem.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Thanks for responding back to me and please do remove MS Security Essentials and also make sure you do not have any other real-time security applications installed which can conflict with Norton Internet Security.

For Norton Utilities, I would suggest that you recreate the shortcut on your desktop or just launch it via the Start menu. If you experience any problems with Norton Utilities or Norton Internet Security, please start a new thread and then PM me the link as this thread is closed.

Thanks again,
Mike



MCROZ said:


> No problem with Norton Internet Security Mike - the "problem" is in starting Norton Utilities - which came as a package (on separate CD of course) with Internet Security.
> I take your point about running Norton with MS Security Essentials, however, and will remove the MS program to avoid conflicts. I am able to start and run Norton Utilites from the WIN 7 "hidden icons tray so no major problem.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


----------

